# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Pranë oxhakut ...

## MI CORAZON

Tash qe vera u largue
edhe dimri vjen verdalle,
po ju ftoj o miqt e mi
prane zjarrit ne oxhak.
Asht shume vone ktu tek ne
edhe syte mezi maj hap,
porse jashte s'ju lejsha dot
ndaj e hapa nji konak. 

Jo konjak, jo !  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mondishall

Ne oxhak dhe un' po vi
Per me hap kuvend te ri
Jo kuvende pe partie
Po biseda miqesie.

Dhe ketu ka politike
Vec ama, flasim pa frike
Dhe ketu kritike do bejme
Por s'ka pse ta cjerrim zene.

Dhe ketu do te kendojme
Nese s'dime, le te stonojme
S'ka zhuri me specialiste
Jemi vete mbi zhurite.

Le pastaj kur t'nis dollia
Kur t'na nxeje shpirtin rakia
S'ke talent, do ta fitosh
Nuk di vargje, do rimosh.
Nuk ke ze, tenor do ngrihesh
Nuk di vegel, do t'i biesh.

S'ka ketu, mburrje te kota
Ketu hallet i zgjidh bota
S'ka ketu kondra, inat
Ketu behet mali pilaf.

Dera eshte nje kanatshe
Nuk ka mbyllje, por vec hapje
Bujrum , miq, rreth oxhakut
Zemra djale i behet plakut!!!
         *    *    *
S'k

----------


## Brari

ja do vime te oxhaku..
sikur bleta te zambaku..
po dikush do vije prape
a me cfurk a me sopate..
te na prishe rehatine..
te na shese trimerine..
se ka kyçetë ne xhepe..
e na fshin  keto lezete..
nejse nuku prishet gjiza..
mjalte nuku ben dot miza..
po ja keshtu me qyçe ne dore..
tundin dhe ata nje kembore..




po ckemi more shoke e shoqe..
mirë ini o..


..

----------


## mondishall

Kurse une besoj ndryshe
S'ka me tej lloza dhe kyce
Kush ne dore do mbaje sopat'
Do ta cojm ne pyllin lart.

Dhe do shihni c'dru do prese
Cfare zjarri do te ndeze
Pak raki kur te provoje
Do na lere pa mend e goje.

Se oxhaku ka magjine
Rinon plakun, ndez rinine
Prisni, sa te gjith' te vine
Ndryshe do na mbaj merine!!!
         *    *    *

----------


## Brari

mond.. meqe na e mbillen lisin..  e solla kte postimin tim ketu ne oxhaku..sa per ta ngrohur pake oxhakun me dru lisi..

sill dhe ti ndonje nga te tuat..


---------


E qe thoni ju..ketu dalin xhevahire.. shpesh here..

Shikoni sa bukur ligjeron Korasoni..

------------------

Kohe me t'keqe nuk kam pa
shi me gjyma asht tuj ra
po vras men'jen cish te baj
Me festu ket forth xhullaj.
As n'breg t'detit sot nuk dilet
as ne kafe me shok' s'rrihet
s'ke ku t'bajsh nji barbikju
nji cop mishi me provu
nji got vere me shiju
e ne fund me u lumturu
kur t'pershprisin ajllavju.

.......................

Por nji ze vengon nga lumi
Korason, a t'kan zan gjumi ?
mos pyt shum te lejn a s't'lejn
por hajt t'densim in dhe rejn .


---

te lumte penda Korason..

-------------------------------------


artiste te kemi oj qik..


E pra dimri asht afrue..
gjethet lisit i jan rrxue..
por shoqnija spo priton..
me u mbledh ajo nxiton..
kush me damixhan rakie..
kush me qese hallvasie..
kush texhere e kusie..
empe tresh dikush nder vesh..
kush n'brekusha na asht njesh..
kush ne mini e shal jasht..
i asht ba lkura xumpar kart..
kush me tuta e cicat jasht..
e kjo mod per menje kasht..
me u ftof zorresh edhe shalsh..
vishni more njato trika
xhupa pallto e patika..
sa tna baj nji zjarr ky brari..
me shkopij e fije bari..
ja po vjen dhe njaj behari..
asht ngarku bash si magari..
plot me trajse nga pazari..
tuj kput mish ai qyqari..
cohet billi e can dru..
nuk len deg nuk len kercu..
as po pyt per kryeplak..
i shkojn punet masllahat..
mond shalltori.. serenada..
po fillon sikur ne panda..
mer kitarren ze kendon..
nje nga nje cupat shikon..
e ku je tole adhami..
si bibil po i del zani..
vu rakia vale vale..
tak me sy tak me qepalle..
se korcarë bre hesapi..
derisa i ec takati..
nuku ndahen nga flirt-imi..
o po drejt ti shkoje tymi..
Aisbergu bilbilos....
tuj pa qikat.. asht gufos...
qe te zjarri jan tuj ngrof..
se jan gati tuj u cof..
prej bant-mi e hollimi..
tuj u shkri si parafini..
u shkoj dita ne peshore..
nuk han ma as akullore.
as pasul as mish me lakna..
tuj e mbajt shpirtin me barna..
e jan ba si prej darfuri..
me i perplas smbet shej ke muri..
eja eja Korason..
mos na lodh me nikëllson..
qe ktu zjarri bubullon..
kom e faqe ti kuqon..
e ato dardha nen sytjena..
po ti qet si lepa brena..
ato sy sikur ulli..
ato vetlla si perri..
ato buz sikur qershi..
po na bajn tash gizili..
e po mhupet mue filli..
ne politik tuj fol me billi..
hajde qiko na trego ..
ndonji muvie na kallxo..
se po vjen dhe walkiria..
e na zen tash lemeria..
se shum zjermit po i afrohet..
e kam fryk se percellohet..
e po sdeshet ne majic..
e po i del aty ndoj cic..
si moll korce pe dvorani..
e po bahet njiktu nami..
kush i mban tan kto azgana..
qe jan gati si luana..
me luftu me jatagana..
per t-shirta e fistana..
pra kujdes qaty ke zjarri..
po kendon mondush korcari..
ne duet me cupken tone..
thon ne korce jan gjitone..
i kan tetot kusherira..
shpit i kan atje ne birra..
cupka shkoll ka ber ne raqka..
mondi vete mu ne taqka..
eja bill merr cyftelin..
lenja tankut ti rakin..
me beharin ban hajgare..
aisbergu hutu fare..

cu bre brar se u ba von..

neser pralla po vazhdon..

ne se kush na asht zemrue..
ai mundet me u ankue..

lol..

----------


## TikTak

hahahahahahahaha o sa kom qesh. po ku i gje llafet mer daj. i modh je i modh

----------


## MI CORAZON

Per Xhesin !    :i ngrysur: 

Aq e amel sa ti ishe 
aq e bukur me t'verbue,
pse maj zgjodhe rrug'n e ferrit
per kiamet s'ju ndave territ .
Na ke lane ne vaj perjete
lotet tane s'kan me u tha,
sy t'mendushem si te tut
prej kujtese s'kan me mu nda.
S'kish pas Zot at nat per ty
me ta hjek men'jen e keqe,
me gdhi qeshun e plot nur
ah maj Xhes, krahet mi preve.
Per ty s'ka ma diell e hane
ska ma zogj e cicerima,
gjethe vjeshte ma nuk ka
s'ka as dimer me shkreptima...

***

Mlidhni men'jen oj rini
larg prej droges e alkolit,
nuk t'con kund ky ves i keq
vec n'fund t'tokes, n'at tmerr vorri.

----------


## Brari

kush eshte xhesi?

aq bukur e ke ba kte poezi sa nuk kam fjal me u shpreh..

fantastike..

----------


## zhorzhi

> ..mond shalltori.. serenada..
> po fillon sikur ne panda..
> mer kitarren ze kendon..
> nje nga nje cupat shikon..
> e ku je tole adhami..
> si bibil po i del zani..
> vu rakia vale vale..
> tak me sy tak me qepalle..
> se korcarë bre hesapi..
> ...


SA te bukur e ke bere mor dreq,ku e ke patur gjithe kete frymezim xhanem?

Sa bukur more Brari,
ku  i gjen kto fjale korcari,
edhe shume me ke pelqyer,
zjarin e ke bere shkelqyer.
se per kenge e serenata,
fillon mondi,sa bie nata,
per rraki edhe per bire,
jemi te gjithe te mire.
ti bej zjarrin,e na thirre
sa te blejme nje fuci birre,
do pjekim dhe ca kernace,
me mish lope,me mish mace,
po shyqyr jemi mesuar,
kemi stomak te betonuar,
se perndryshe,ske ca han.
plas stomaku,ia ben bam.

beje mire ate zjarr,
sa te vijne qe te gjithe,
dhe kujdes ti more brar,
mos te bejne ndonje kritike.

----------


## BEHARI

oh  sa mir qe keni bere 
duke hapur ket oxhak
gjith ketu do grumbullohen
duke ardhur pak nga pak!!

tani dimri po afrohet
ka ndonje qe nuk e di
eshte mir te marrim masat 
per ca vere dhe raki!!

prandaj juvet mos harroni
se ne dimer ka shum Bore
mbase ndonje, nga te ftohtit
do qendroj me zemer ne dore!!

gjitha masat duhet merren
dhe mish vici te ofrojme
qe te pjekim ca KERNACE
per ata qe preferojne!!

----------


## mondishall

E pranoj, nuk jam kondra
Qe t'ja marr nje serenate
Te lujn mendsh mali e kodra
Tuj ba qejf ne dashni nate.

"Nje dit' shko..., nje dit' shkova nga Drenova..."
Per Oxhakun e Forumit cupka solla.

Nje dit' shko..., nje dit' shkova nga mitropolia
Gjeta cu..., gjeta cupken, jeten lidha.

Nje dit' er..., nje dit' erdha tek Oxhaku
Dhe kur fle, neper buze me lind vargu.
              *    *    *

----------


## shoku_tanku

Ne oxhak u be hataja
u mbarua pastermaja
shkoni siper nga kalaja
sillni mish se'u gjet belaja..

Shkoni shpejt more te ngrate
nuk e pi dot rakine thate
ca ullinj e ca sallate
fiq te thare e marmallate..

Shpejt',nje kove me gjize me bini
ca turshi me lakra blini
nje dolli te forte te ngrini
dhe rakine me fund ta pini..

----------


## dardajan

O  mi Core sa ngrot qeka
qesh  tu  flejt  jasht  mbi purteka
dhe ato dikush mi mori
pa me thon nji gjysem zoni
ku e disha un i shkreti
qe i murt prej sikleti
don me ngrof Brarin me shoke ..
e mle mu jasht pertok.

pershendes shoqnin e vjeter,
 ju lexova dhe me kenaqet edhe Tanku shum bukur e qendisi.

----------


## TikTak

un menojsha se ktu bohen vjersha ene jo gazeta socjale

brar dursaku prej shijoku
kur hate buk i dhimte barku
kur vite ora me shku nshkoll
brar dursaku lute futboll

o sa kom qesh me lot hahahahahahah

----------


## Brari

un desha te shtegetoj pak ne shtigje eroticko romantike me monden  or tankist.
cne u fute ti ne probleme te rajonit nr 3..lol.
apo jo tiko..

vallaj tik ti mir vjersh-ove..
per futboll ti kur mendove..
se sa kamet i kam coptu..
e sa gjunjt i kam derrmu..
e sa golat kam shkelmu..
ska refer me i numru..
por kurr shokt  nuk i rrxova..
shkelma e bryla kurr nuk hodha..
doja gol me pasterti..
as me hile e penallti..
e valla dhe tash po luj..
me do djem qe jan te huj..
e me ca shqipe kosovara..
te martum e ca beqara..
por dhe koha ban te veten..
per me than un te verteten..
por nga qefi kurr sme doli..
me shkelmu un top futbolli
por me pa neper   T-eV-era ..
si lun milan mancestera..
nuk kom qejf or tik tirona..
as me ndjek ekipet tona..
e me ba gam gam me shok..
jo ofsajt jo i ra me kok..
jo referi jo trajneri..
jo taljoni jo interi..
jo po durrsi jo po kuksi..
jo patozi apo quksi..
jo ballgjini agostini..
jo po tarja e peqini..
asnjiher sjam kon tifoz..
ne stadium kam pi vec boz..
skam sha polo as trajnera..
as lojtar e as refera..
qefi im .. me lujt un vet..
me te forte jo brek salep..
me triblu ka 6 a 7..
e pastaj me rafishat..
o llokum me ja qit shokut..
e mu knaq cunat e bllokut..

keshtu punet or tik tak..
qe me nguce jo fort pak..
kur futbollin ma kujton..
kok e kembe mi gufon..

lol..

----------


## shoku_tanku

Nuk diskutohet per seks prane oxhakut shqiptar,or lum djali"...po te degjoi gjyshi i madh,te beri lanet"

Brar topciu top po lun
Mato(tik tak) trimin,m'shpull po gjun'
se'i ka hy me stil gershan
e i ka thy i dor e i kam..

Mond ansori proteston
e prej xhepit qit karton
dy te verdha e nji te kuqe
dil perjasht"..gamor me huqe!!! :buzeqeshje: 

Vazhdo loja per se mari
nga pankina shan ky Brari
korrupsioon!!!poshtersiii!!!
S'ka futboll ne Shqiperi!!! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mondishall

Ponc e bera sot rakine
Me shkriftoi brinje me brinje
Po me duket interneti
Sikur shkruan gjithe mileti.

Ca ja veshin politikes
Shyqyr, i shpetuam frikes
Qe na mbylli goje dhe sy
"Sus!" ketu dhe "sus!" aty!

Vec ama sa e teprojne
S'din ke shajn' e ke levdojne
Prape tifoza fanatike
Flene, zgjohen me partite.

Ca na hiqen teoriciene
Dhe ngaterrohen ne histori
Nga te duan rroten kthejne
Ne kompjuter, me nje gisht!

Ca kultures ja kalojne
Ne etike dhe edukate
Por nje cike sa i ngacmojne
Sharje hedhin mbare e prape.

Nuk mohoj, ka, sigurisht
Shkruesa qe ta ka qejfi
T'i lexosh me gjithe shpirt
Ju flet mendja dhe talenti.

Vec ketu, ne OXHAK
Sec me duket bote tjeter
Hy e dal pa frik' aspak
Ketu jemi, vertet NJEREZ!
         *    *    *

----------


## shoku_tanku

Njerez afer,njerez larg
sa deshira,sa kujtime"
kam nje gote,me ke ta cok?"
Kush e mban kte mendjen time?"

Iku miku,cau ferren..
vetem ne oxhak me la.
Pres te vije tok me eren
dhe me endrrat e medha..

Toka pret e miku qan
shteri gota e dollite!
Loti,dertin, dot', s'e lan"
Kurre s'u ndalen arratite..

Keto tre strofa,ja dedikoj mikut tim Mond Shallavari...uroj qe nje dite,te gjesh rehatine e shumedeshiruar ketu,ne oxhakun qe na rriti..perqafime..

----------


## TikTak

na ndyshoj sahati
na iku rehati
do flem ma shum mjes 
po do shkoj noten nqymes 

hahahahahahahahaha

----------


## mondishall

Nga realja arratisur
Ireales i degdisur
Fantazise fluturuar
Per krijimin e munguar.

Na bashkoi bote e shpirtit
Na largoi nga bote e hic-it
Per inat te kotesise
I dha vlera miqesise.

Jemi prane dhe pse larg
Bejme boten nje OXHAK
Eshte Oxhaku me magjik
Qe s'pyet per largesit.
       *    *    *
Mos me mallengje me shoku tanku, se dhe kjo me duhet keto caste akumulimi te budallalleqeve te afendikojve. Perqafime mik dhe mirupafshim realisht, aty ku me the, ne Qytetin Studenti.

----------

